# Canucks vs Flames first round!



## Dude (Oct 4, 2013)

Tomorrow begins my emotional rollercoaster ride with the round 1 of the playoffs begining. Canucks vs flames should be a great one... I say nucks in 6 

I hate the flames by far the most in the league just because I got lots of family in calgary and they crap talk alot! 

I found this F the flames shirt for sale and I picked up 3 for me and my buddies, just incase anyone is interested I figured I may as well share it.


Go Canucks Go!!!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Im not a big hockey fan but I like the T-shirt. Lol


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

Yep, got my Canucks flag on the car and ready for them to send the Flames out of the playoffs!! Love the shirt btw - great find!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

The only thing I don't really like about the first round is that we are guaranteed at least 2 Canadian teams will be gone after it is over since Van. plays Cal. and Mont. plays Ott. If Winnipeg loses, then we could potentially go from five Canadian teams in the playoffs in the first round, to only two Canadian teams entering the second round. As long as the Canucks are one of the remaining teams, I guess I'll be okay with that. Just a thought.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> The only thing I don't really like about the first round is that we are guaranteed at least 2 Canadian teams will be gone after it is over since Van. plays Cal. and Mont. plays Ott. If Winnipeg loses, then we could potentially go from five Canadian teams in the playoffs in the first round, to only two Canadian teams entering the second round. As long as the Canucks are one of the remaining teams, I guess I'll be okay with that. Just a thought.


I used to think that way too until demographic stats showed that many of the other Canadian NHL cities were ABC - Anybody but the Canucks in the 2011 playoff run and the years after that. I guess success and winning is not a popular formula unless it is your team. But glad to see more Canadian teams making it and LA, Bos, SJ not... :bigsmile:

Go Canucks Go!


----------



## Dude (Oct 4, 2013)

Can't wait for game 3 should be insaine after. Games 2 end!


----------



## Dude (Oct 4, 2013)

So nervous for tonights game. Go canucks


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Me too lol got money on the game! Go Flames  lol sorry couldn't resist :bigsmile:


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Me too lol got money on the game! Go Flames  lol sorry couldn't resist :bigsmile:


lol John, smart man! On a side note, I wish Todd McLellan much success when he takes over as bench boss for the Oilers.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

there is always next year guys .


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

thats how I feel too David lol about my team anyway



hp10BII said:


> lol John, smart man! On a side note, I wish Todd McLellan much success when he takes over as bench boss for the Oilers.


Im bad I know lol That side note hurt Ed lol, I as well as every Shark fan would rather have seen Doug Wilson leave then Todd! Whether he goes to Edmonton or somebody else, they will indeed have acquired an awesome coach! BTW ya like my new avatar? lol
As for the Canucks, it ain't over yet....anything is possible! Will be a tough game tonite Im sure!


----------

